# Personen zeichnen mit dem PC ?



## Absoluter Beginner (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich frage mich immer wieder, wie manche Leute nur Wallpaper oder Bilder auf dem PC
machen, die einfach nur stilvoll aussehen. Eine große Frage ist dabei immer wieder,
wie man Menschen (bzw. Frauen) zeichnen kann. Dabei stellt sich ja nicht nur der Umriss, sondern auch der Schatten und das ganze Drumherum als Problem dar...
Ich habe Photoshop 8 und Freehand zur Verfügung, falls das nötig ist. 

Es würde mich wirklich sehr sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand erklären kann, wie das funktioniert!

Hier ist was ich meine:
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/images/desktops/Adam_Ismail/ley_1600.jpg

http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/images/desktops/Brooke/badgirls.jpg

Danke im Vorraus,
Gregor

PS: die Bilder sind von www.pixelgirlpresents.com , was meiner Meinung nach eine coole Seite ist!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Januar 2005)

> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /images/desktops/Adam_Ismail/ley_1600.jpg on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.



Könntest Du eine .php oder .html-Seite nennen, wo man sich die junge Frau ansehen kann?


----------



## Absoluter Beginner (20. Januar 2005)

Gehen denn die Links nicht, die ich da angegeben habe?
Das sind übrigens keine dreckigen Sachen ("badgirls.jpg"), sondern mediale Kunst!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Absoluter Beginner (20. Januar 2005)

ich verstehe...

Vielleicht kannst du dich auf http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com mal durchklicken. Ich meine einfach Bilder, bei denen Menschen in z.B. nur Grautönen so gezeichnet sind, dass sie einfach gut aussehen.
So stelle ich mir z.B. ein Bikini Girl vor (alles in Schwarz-Weiss), dass einfach gut anzusehen ist.
Thanks, I appreciate this!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Januar 2005)

Ah, ich glaube, ich weiß, was Du meinst.
Diese Bilder sind sog. Vektorworks, d.h. es wurde ein Foto als Grundlage genommen
und dann mit einem Vektorprogramm (PS geht auch) in einfache Formen gebracht.
Such einfach hier mal im Forum nach "Personen vektorisieren" oder sowas in der Art
und Du wirst viele Ergebnisse erhalten.

Gruss


----------



## Absoluter Beginner (20. Januar 2005)

Hi nochmal,
also ich glaub ich bin nicht so ganz gebacken für sowas...hab nicht wirklich was gefunden.
Ich hab allerdings ein Bild gefunden, dass ungefähr meinen Vorstellungen entspricht:
Das Benutzerbild von "Lukas" ist z.B. so ein Bild, wie ich gerne ein Bild von einem Bikini-Girl
erstellen (können) würde. Wahrscheinlich hast du das auch so verstanden gehabt.
Wenn du also vielleicht eine Seite wüsstest, wo das als Tutorial erklärt wird (am besten mit Photoshop), oder wenn du mir einen konkreten Hinweis geben könntest, würde ich dir die Füße küssen .
Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Januar 2005)

Auf die Knie 

http://www.romeo-help4u.com/AA/tutorials/PS/index.php?page=vector
http://www.vectorize.de/tutorial.html 
http://www.pxlartist.de/community/modules/tutorial/index.php?sid=28&mode=&order=0 (für Illustrator)


----------



## Absoluter Beginner (20. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich dich jetzt wirklich sehen würde, hätte ich sicherlich einen komischen Geschmack im Mund! 

Danke vielmals!


----------

